# Saint Row



## Fabry_cekko (14 Giugno 2014)

Ragazzi ci avete mai giocato? Io da tipo una settimana sto giocando a Saint Row the third ed è un gioco fantastico! Mi sta piacendo molto di più di GTA 4...mai noioso, grafica accettabile, tante cose fighissime da fare (come le 25 uccisioni a mani nude, i km contromano, gli elicotteri e blindati da distruggere, ottima trama e anche delle ottime fig..


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Giugno 2014)

molto più divertente di GTA e il quarto è ancora meglio. Magari tutti i giochi fossero innovativi come Saints Row


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Giugno 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> molto più divertente di GTA e il quarto è ancora meglio. Magari tutti i giochi fossero innovativi come Saints Row



Addirittura meglio del terzo il quarto capitolo?? Che gioco ragazzi, mi piace da impazzire


----------

